# Raw eggs overdosed?



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok, I know, weird title. We feed a raw egg every now and then, but my dog probably just O/D'ed on them.
My 2 year old daughter broke a dozen and a half eggs on the kitchen floor - while I was downstairs doing laundry  . I hear my 7 year old son calling the dog upstairs, which he never does. So I go up to investigate and Hoover dog has eaten all 18 raw eggs off the floor.

It's been about 30 minutes, think she'll puke from eating that many eggs? I can't really think of any health hazards, other than she pigged out.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Quick, make her some bacon to even it out


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Ok, I know, weird title. We feed a raw egg every now and then, but my dog probably just O/D'ed on them.
> My 2 year old daughter broke a dozen and a half eggs on the kitchen floor - while I was downstairs doing laundry  . I hear my 7 year old son calling the dog upstairs, which he never does. So I go up to investigate and Hoover dog has eaten all 18 raw eggs off the floor.
> 
> It's been about 30 minutes, think she'll puke from eating that many eggs? I can't really think of any health hazards, other than she pigged out.


Maybe some diarrhea from all those yolks .... maybe 100 grams or so of fat, or about the equivalent of the fat in 15 or so skin-included chicken wings.

I'll bet she was thrilled at the bonanza!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

PS

I'd skip that girl's supper tonight, though. :lol:


eta: The usual issue with raw egg white (avidin vs. biotin) results from eating eggs often, as opposed to eating a bunch all at once.

I don't know of any other problems involved in a dog O.D.-ing on raw eggs, aside from salmonella, which I'd probably personally not be extremely worried about. I'd probably just be observant for a few days. But JMO.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

about two weeks ago my <20lbs pug got into the chicken coup and ate five raw eggs. She was fine.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Quick, make her some bacon to even it out


Great idea! \\/

I was more concerned if I was going to have raw egg/kibble vomit all over my carpet - I just had it cleaned on Friday.

Connie, she'd already eaten her dinner, this was like dessert I guess. Might have been more than 18 eggs, there are 2 of the 18 egg cartons empty in the trash - we hadn't used any yet.:-o

But the idea of 18 raw eggs and 4 cups of kibble puked on my nice clean, fresh smelling carpet was disturbing - though she hasn't harfed yet so I think it's going to stay down.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Great idea! \\/
> 
> I was more concerned if I was going to have raw egg/kibble vomit all over my carpet - I just had it cleaned on Friday.
> 
> ...



I'm predicting that if it doesn't come out the front end it will come out the back and that either way the dog will pick the worst time and place to do it .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Makes me glad i have a doggy door; she doesn't have to wait for me to open the door, she can do a mad dash for the yard, lol.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, I feel the same way after Thanksgiving too...

ETA: Not cutting back on feed since if we're expecting pups they're due on Nov. 11th or so.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> I'm predicting that if it doesn't come out the front end it will come out the back and that either way the dog will pick the worst time and place to do it .


The drizzling shitzzz is what would happen if it were Jett I feed him one or two every week or so if he had 5 at once he'd be spraying


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> The drizzling shitzzz is what would happen if it were Jett I feed him one or two every week or so if he had 5 at once he'd be spraying


What a lovely description... :-o


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> What a lovely description... :-o


"Just saying" dont have any obstructions in front of that doggy door or you might be draging the garden hose in your living room or looking for a motel for the night or not


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The back end is by far the more likely, IMO. :lol:

That's how a surprise amount of extra fat usually works, IME.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> The back end is by far the more likely, IMO. :lol:
> 
> That's how a surprise amount of extra fat usually works, IME.


Connie smiley faces don’t help that thought. Oh that’s a mess, can it sleep outside? My dog exploded a few years back. Looked like someone empted a septic truck in the house.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> "Just saying" dont have any obstructions in front of that doggy door or you might be draging the garden hose in your living room or looking for a motel for the night or not


Or I'll be paying the same carpet company that came out on Friday for an emergency cleaning, lol. Luckily, most of the house is tile - but I don't want to have to clean up projectile shit either.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Or I'll be paying the same carpet company that came out on Friday for an emergency cleaning, lol. Luckily, most of the house is tile - but I don't want to have to clean up projectile shit either.


It will be shit and puke you'll be puking


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nah, I have a stronger stomach than that!

ETA: Dog can't sleep outside, I don't have anywhere set up out of the wind and it's cold. I expect it takes a couple of hours to blow through their system though?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> ... Connie smiley faces don’t help that thought.


So do I win the trophy for "Most Inappropriate uses of Smilies" from Jeff?


:lol:

I believe he has held that honor for four years running!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> So do I win the trophy for "Most Inappropriate uses of Smilies" from Jeff?
> 
> 
> :lol:
> ...


Your pretty funny tonight!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd lock that egg suckin dawg in the crapper tonight!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Nah, I have a stronger stomach than that!
> 
> ETA: Dog can't sleep outside, I don't have anywhere set up out of the wind and it's cold. I expect it takes a couple of hours to blow through their system though?


He'll prolly be OK:-#


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Like a bomb I tell you


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Update:

Egg sucking dog didn't have any blow outs inside the house - cannot speak for the yard, I am afraid to go out there.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Connie smiley faces don’t help that thought. Oh that’s a mess, can it sleep outside? My dog exploded a few years back. Looked like someone empted a septic truck in the house.


 
What's worse is when they are walking around the house doing it everywhere! [-X GAG!!! 

This past Monday evening when I got in from the farm, went into the living room to watch some TV but the smell almost knocked me down. Looked over and there in the middle of the seat of my husband's beloved recliner was a large pile of puked, half-digested nasty deer meat!! YIPES! One of the dogs (that doesnt like him so I knew which had done it) had barfed what they had eaten first thing that morning. Thank goodness hubby was out on a Sheriff detail and wasnt expected back til midnight so I scrubbed and tried to dry that mess before he got home. I covered it with a beach towel and admitted to him that one of the GSDs had spit up a little on his chair and I had cleaned it but it was still a little damp:-$. :lol: 

Mine do get eggs periodically esp in the summer when the chickens at my farm are laying them everywhere and the dogs just help themselves.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Denise Gatlin said:


> What's worse is when they are walking around the house doing it everywhere! [-X GAG!!!
> 
> This past Monday evening when I got in from the farm, went into the living room to watch some TV but the smell almost knocked me down. Looked over and there in the middle of the seat of my husband's beloved recliner was a large pile of puked, half-digested nasty deer meat!! YIPES! One of the dogs (that doesnt like him so I knew which had done it) had barfed what they had eaten first thing that morning. Thank goodness hubby was out on a Sheriff detail and wasnt expected back til midnight so I scrubbed and tried to dry that mess before he got home. I covered it with a beach towel and admitted to him that one of the GSDs had spit up a little on his chair and I had cleaned it but it was still a little damp:-$. :lol:
> 
> Mine do get eggs periodically esp in the summer when the chickens at my farm are laying them everywhere and the dogs just help themselves.


Glad to hear everything went well with the egg sucker .

I once ran out of food for my current PSD . Evidently he was so hungry that night that unknown to me he descided to eat his own sh** . 

On the way to work the next day he drank his whole bucket of water . A couple of minutes later he puked up his sh** . I've smelled some nasty stuff in this business but that was the worst . That stuff was like a gel stuck to everything .


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Denise Gatlin said:


> What's worse is when they are walking around the house doing it everywhere! [-X GAG!!!
> 
> This past Monday evening when I got in from the farm, went into the living room to watch some TV but the smell almost knocked me down. Looked over and there in the middle of the seat of my husband's beloved recliner was a large pile of puked, half-digested nasty deer meat!! YIPES! One of the dogs (that doesnt like him so I knew which had done it) had barfed what they had eaten first thing that morning. Thank goodness hubby was out on a Sheriff detail and wasnt expected back til midnight so I scrubbed and tried to dry that mess before he got home. I covered it with a beach towel and admitted to him that one of the GSDs had spit up a little on his chair and I had cleaned it but it was still a little damp:-$. :lol:
> 
> Mine do get eggs periodically esp in the summer when the chickens at my farm are laying them everywhere and the dogs just help themselves.


I'll one up you on the deer...I used to feed whole tilapia and my oldest dog ate his nearly whole after just chewing on it for a bit. He then yacked it all up back up onto the living room carpet about 20-30 minutes later. This is part of the reason we will never ever have carpet in the main part of the house again and why the dogs rarely get fish. [-X


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Denise Gatlin said:


> One of the dogs (that doesnt like him so I knew which had done it) had barfed what they had eaten first thing that morning.


Is the dog on a barf diet cuz I think that may explain it.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I'll one up you on the deer...I used to feed whole tilapia and my oldest dog ate his nearly whole after just chewing on it for a bit. He then yacked it all up back up onto the living room carpet about 20-30 minutes later. This is part of the reason we will never ever have carpet in the main part of the house again and why the dogs rarely get fish. [-X


 
You beat me out on that one. Nasty! That's why I got rid of carpet in the entire house many many years ago. Between the dogs and the kids back then, well......

Yeah, Gerry, you must be right, barf diet, explains it all although I dont know much about it. I just feed the deer mostly because it is free. \\/


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

She's definitely a keeper. Your son called on the ah ...one person who could help him in a jam. The trusty GSD!:razz: Her job is to protect and serve, the girl was just doing her job! Having the back of her seven year old charge by singlehanded removed all of the tasty evidence of the crime\\/.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I know right, how awesome is it to have a dog that destroys evidence?
Not even CSI could have found egg remains when she was done.


----------

